# Msn Messenger spice up



## Dchappers (Apr 20, 2003)

not so much as a tip but as a cool addition. If you freuently use MSN Messenger why not spice it up using

MSG PLUS (Messenger plus 2)
http://www.msgplus.net/
(it has some cool sound easter eggs try typing /sevillaugh)

and

www.messybe.com
(it has cool features like fake apps, intelligent bots and blockcheckers)


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I wasn't able to get to the messybe.com site, it must be down.

But I can add another good site for Messenger programs. Head to http://www.mess.be (perhaps its the site you were listing before, but with a different name?)


----------



## Dchappers (Apr 20, 2003)

sorry you r right that was the site i was trying to post

thanks


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

HERE is a free program from Logitech that lets you use your web-cam in messenger , all that is required is that both people have the program, it ads a "start web-cam for messenger" line in the actions menue...some may find it handy, and the price is right ...Rhett


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

That looks like a nice program, too bad I don't have a webcam.

I was just wondering, I'm a WinXP user using MSN Messenger 5.0. Do other WinXP users use MSN Messenger 5.0 or Windows Messenger 4.7? I like everything thats in MSN Messenger 5.0, but I did also like Windows Messenger 4.7. I was just wondering who uses which and why.


----------

